

Talking about a previous company - myAccount2

I left my job at a small startup last month.  I got an introduction to someone that startup is trying to hire from my network.  This new contact wants to know what I think about the company before he makes a decision.<p>As part of my leaving the startup, I signed papers agreeing to not talk negatively about the company.  How bad of an idea is to tell this new contact about my experiences?  If I were to decide to talk with him, do you have any tips to minimize the chances of negative repercussions for me?
======
yShrike
Just be honest and say "I'm sorry but I signed separation papers that mean
that I"m not allowed to say anything negative about the company."

:-)

